# Help with Rabbit Behaviour?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

As i've said before, i use this forum mainly for help on my course. 
I've only ever had 2 rabbits, and was really young so i don't know much about them. I need some information on Rabbit behaviour. 
Could someone please tell me with as much information as possible about the rabbits signs of:
Aggression
Submission
Fear
Stress
Dominance

Please could you tell me how rabbits show this to other animals. Like Dogs show dominance by mounting and standing tall, or they lie on their back for submission. Please help! Thanks


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Reading some of these articles may answer most of your questions and are all based on expert knowledge and experiences. They explain pretty much every type of behaviour in bunnies.

Rabbit Behavior Resources Index


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

That link that Kammie posted looks very helpful in answering your questions  My rabbit used to be very aggressive and she used to lunge at people and either dig or bite you when she lunged. She also grunted and put her ears flat against her head when she was annoyed or going to lunge so that's a bit of info on aggression. My rabbit is now spayed and there has been such an improvement in her behaviour, no more biting or lunging and she seems so much happier so spaying generally reduces aggression if it's hormonal aggression I think. Sorry if that info isn't all correct as I'm a first time rabbit owner too


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie thats a fab link :thumbup:


----------



## Angel123 (Dec 15, 2010)

My rabbit use to damage rubber products. When it sees foot wears or things which are made with rubber, it uses to bite and damage that. I have tested its reaction with other products as well. It does not react for other products. Only for the products which is made by rubber. I wonder what is wrong with it. Please advice me on this.


----------

